# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  SVEN и TECHLABS.BY дали старт викторине «Что ты знаешь о компании SVEN?»

## Labs

Компания SVEN, производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии, совместно с хардварным порталом TECHLABS.BY объявила о запуске викторины «Что ты знаешь о компании SVEN?». Для того чтобы выиграть один из трех «акустических» призов, необходимо дать верные ответы на семь вопросов о популярном бренде.

С 13 по 27 января 2014 года у любого желающего будет возможность стать обладателем ценных и полезных призов от компании SVEN. Для этого необходимо ответить на семь вопросов о компании и заполнить необходимую информацию в специальной форме на хардварном портале TECHLABS.BY: http://techlabs.by/viktorina_sven/viktorina.htm 

Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 28 января 2014 года.

Участники викторины поборются за отличные призы: колонки SVEN OMNI, мультимедийную акустику SVEN SPS-702 и гарнитуру SVEN HM 80 BK.

Компактные колонки SVEN OMNI относятся к классу домашней акустики и рассчитаны на воспроизведение музыки, озвучивание игр, фильмов на компьютере и ноутбуке. Универсальный акустический кабель позволяет подключать систему к смартфонам, MP3-плеерам и другим источникам звука.

SVEN SPS-702 – представитель 2.0 линейки SVEN. Регуляторы уровня громкости и тембра НЧ/ВЧ расположены на передней панели корпуса так же, как и выход на наушники. Таким образом, все настройки находятся под рукой, гарантируя комфорт в использовании. На задней стенке расположены разъемы для подключения различных источников аудиосигнала: ПК, DVD/CD/MP3-плееров. 

Наушники премиум-класса SVEN HM 80 BK отличает превосходная шумоизоляция, широкая функциональность и, что самое главное, – отличный звук. SVEN HM 80 BK удобные, их присутствие практически неощутимо, а выдвижной SLIDE микрофон делает гарнитуру еще более функциональной. Эта модель порадует огромную армию аудиоманов и всех ценителей хорошего звука.

Победители конкурса-викторины будут оповещены о выигрыше и приглашены в офис портала TECHLABS.BY для вручения призов.

----------

